# modifying a tank



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i will be putting dividers in a 3foot tank that i have but i have to remove the middle support and the lid supports, so my question is, whats the easiest way to remove these? stanley knife? maybe a hot stanley knife?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

I woudn't remove the middle support. I have modifed tanks like this before and all I had to do was take a really sharp exacto saw and cut slots into the rim support. This leaves it pretty much in tact and allows for a place to slide your dividers in. You could remove the middle support brace this way but I still don't know if it is a good idea.


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

I would do some research about removing the middle support first. At my LFS, they really preach against it because the tank is just not nearly stable enough without it.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

i will be siliconing the dividers in as it will be permanent. wouldnt doing this give me enough support to remove the centre brace?


----------



## fish_4_all (Nov 13, 2006)

It should. You are using glass dividers, right. I just wanted to ask because silcone won't hold onto plexi, at least I never got a bond even close to that of glass and silicone. 

Out of curiosity, why divide the larger tank instead of getting 3 smaller ones? Nothing wrong with it, just curious.


----------



## saint (Mar 26, 2007)

yep ill be using glass dividers, the main reason why im dividing the 3 foot is im setting up a rack system for my africans, i will have a 4 foot display tank, then above that will b3 a 3 foot set up for breeding, they will all be running thru the same sump... and i already have a spare 3 foot tank... might aswell do something with it


----------



## Jasey (Dec 5, 2007)

Your set up sounds interesting. I asked my LFS and they said the main reason that they caution against removing the center brace is for light/hood fixtures, or anything else you use on top of the tank. However if you had a light that was attached on either side length-wise of the tank, and was raised a few inches so it wasn't resting against the trim, the tank might be okay without a center brace.

As for removing it.. I'd say go with whatever you have the most control over. It would be a disaster for the tool to slip and the side of the tank to crack or break.


----------

